
[deleted] - singularity2001
https://www.mozilla.org/privacy/firefox/
======
singularity2001
Your connection is not secure

The owner of www.mozilla.org has configured their website improperly. To
protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this
website.

This site uses HTTP Strict Transport Security (HSTS) to specify that Firefox
may only connect to it securely. As a result, it is not possible to add an
exception for this certificate.

~~~
singularity2001
anyone else seeing this?

~~~
andreicon
not me, hsts works here

